# Medidas electricas con voltimetro AC



## pipevelasco (Sep 21, 2006)

Porque al usar un voltimetro puesto en AC y mido voltaje DC, la medicion es incorrecta (Variable, inestable)?

Esta pregunta la necesito para un curso de laboratorio de circuito que tiene que ver con mediciones electricas y para ser mas especifico relato lo que paso:
Cuando puse el voltimetro (Digital) para medir voltaje AC y las puntas de prueba las puse en voltaje DC las medidas que arroja son totalmente inestables comienzan a variar de forma indefinida, y en el caso contrario cuando el voltimetro esta puesto para medir DC y lo pongo en AC mide Cero. Porque ?
De ante mano muchas gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Julian David (Oct 2, 2006)

HOLA, una respuesta a tu pregnta.

Primera tienes que mirar con que clase de voltaje estas trabajando en el circuito, para medir voltaje DC es sencillo el siempre marca una valor pero el voltaje AC aveces es engañoso no marca lo que uno quiere.

Si el multimetro te marca valores inestables trata de revisar si el multimetr oesta funcionando correctamente, revisa que las puntas de multimetro esten conectadas a los puertos del multimetro que son (los puertos para medir votaje son diferentes que los puertos para medir corriente). Revisa si los fusibles no estan quemados esto lo puedes hacer con la funcion de continuidad del multimetro (normalmente se simboliza con un simbolo de bocina o como una campanita o algo parecido).

si Quieres probar algo interesante trata de colocar tu multimetro en voltaje AC y en el rango de voltaje de 200V o mayor y luego conectar las puntas dirrecto al toma corriente te debe marcar 120V y se queda estable si no es que tu multimetor tiene fallas.

Como ultima recomendacion si estas haciendo algun laboratorio de circuitos de tu universidad te recomiendo que uses un osiloscopio para medir el votaje AC de tu circuito en el podras ver la forma del voltaje que es una senoidal pura.

Recomendaciones: averigua que es voltaje VRMS que son los valores que los multimetros dan.

Listo espero haver respuesto todas tus dudas.
GRACIAS.


----------



## Dario Vega (Oct 2, 2006)

Cuando un multímetro esta en DC mide el valor medio de la señal que ingresa, como el valor medio de una alterna senoidal es cero, esa es la medición. En los de aguja esta integración la hacía el propio sistema de deflexión, en los electrónicos sale de la forma de muestreo y posterior integración.
Cuando el multímetro esta en AC depende del tipo que sea, algunos rectifican en media onda, otros en onda completa, luego se mide su valor medio (como en DC) y la escala esta corregida para indicar el valor RMS suponiendo que la onda fuera senoidal. Si la onda no es senoidal la indicación puede o no coincidir con algún valor de esta onda.
Hay un tipo de multímetros que dan el verdadero valor RMS de cualquier onda que reciban (true RMS). Pueden o no tener un acoplamiento capacitivo para eliminar componente de continua. La medición parte de un conversor RMS que en general busca la onda con ciclos positivos y negativos y suelen acoplar con capacitor de modo que la medición resultante nunca será el valor verdadero de la DC.
No estoy seguro de la inestabilidad, a veces los multímetros digitales hacen esto por el autorango, que al no tener una medición precisa salta de rango permanentemente.

Espero te sirva

Exitos


----------



## tqm_har (Nov 2, 2008)

Una duda a todos los de este foro. Tome un multímetro digital para medir el voltaje entre un nodo y masa en un circuito resistivo en serie alimentado por DC. Pero lo hice poniendo la punta positiva del multímetro en el nodo del circuito y la negativa a tierra física (tierra geológica, terminal conectada a una varilla de cobre enterrada). Obtuve una lectura de cero y hay buena continuidad en todas las conexiones. Luego al medir el voltaje de alterna entre el vivo (fase) de la tomacorriente y dicha varilla si me dio el valor del voltaje en alterna. ¿A qué se debe esto? ¿No es igual la tierra física la tierra del circuito resistivo de DC? De antemano gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 2, 2008)

Te suena de algo como Xc?
que pasa cuando le aplicas una DC y cuando aplicas una AC
Lo entiendes? Observa lo que haces y notarás la presencia de un condendador (parasito)


----------



## drex09 (Jun 9, 2010)

yo tengo otra duda un multitimetro stándar en AC ¿mide correctamente tension alterna para cual tipo

(forma /ej:cuadrada,triangular,..etc) de corrinte alterna?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 9, 2010)

Para que mida correctamente señales, el tester (o voltimetro) debe ser True-RMS, ya que el tema viene por el factor de forma y en lo que realmente mide el tester (hay toda una teoria importante ahi).

Si tu tester o voltimetro no es true-rms, solamente podra medir señales senoidales puras, porque de fabrica estan configurados para tirarte el valor de tension/raiz(2), con lo cual por ej. si pasamos una senoidal por un puente de diodo, ya la medicion seria mala.


----------



## drex09 (Jun 9, 2010)

gracias por tu respuesta men!!!


----------



## pabloshi (Jun 12, 2010)

tqm_har dijo:


> Una duda a todos los de este foro. Tome un multímetro digital para medir el voltaje entre un nodo y masa en un circuito resistivo en serie alimentado por DC. Pero lo hice poniendo la punta positiva del multímetro en el nodo del circuito y la negativa a tierra física (tierra geológica, terminal conectada a una varilla de cobre enterrada). Obtuve una lectura de cero y hay buena continuidad en todas las conexiones. Luego al medir el voltaje de alterna entre el vivo (fase) de la tomacorriente y dicha varilla si me dio el valor del voltaje en alterna. ¿A qué se debe esto? ¿No es igual la tierra física la tierra del circuito resistivo de DC? De antemano gracias.


 

No necesariamente la tierra (neutro de alterna) sera igual al negativo del circuito DC (el negatvio despues de la rectificación). A veces si estan conectados pero te recomiendo lo siguiente: que cuando midas voltaje continuo, asegurate de medir con su verdadero negativo. Ya que ese negativo correspondera a ese voltaje que quiere medir.

Por ejemplo es comun en la industria, cuando abrimos un tablero y vemos que en el hay señales alternas y continuas del sistema de control, y necesitamos verificar una señal continua (lazo de control de 4 a 20 mA por ejemplo) usando el negativo del tester en la tierra o neutro del tablero, no tenemos los valores reales. En este caso la tierra del tablero no es una referencia verdadera. Y aqui si debes de medir con el verdadero negativo.


----------



## jiroyaci (Feb 8, 2011)

variaciones de medidas dependen tambien de las condiciones climaticas


----------

